# Que televisores conviene comprar



## luquito (Ago 2, 2008)

Hola gente, soy de Argentina y quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con lo siguiente, me compre un combo en el cual venia un televisor noblex 29" + dvd + home theatre, pero tenia unas fallas, en la parte superior o inferior de la pantalla se hacian como ondulaciones, como que la parte negra que cubre la pantalla se extendia (ojala me entiendan). Lo tuve que devolver por el miedo que esto se agrave, hice lo mismo compre otro combo, un televisor ahora philco 29" + dvd + home theatre, y me sucedio lo mismo.
Esto se debe a que son de mala calidad estos televisores, o esto es normal y despues no se agrava. Que marca de televisores me conviene si es de 29".
Gracias.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 2, 2008)

ondulaciones puede ser filtro principal de la fuente $10. Saludos

Para nada normal y siempre se puede agravar.

Compra Sony si llega al presupuesto.


----------



## santiago (Ago 2, 2008)

no hay ningun parlante cerca de la pantalla no?

saludos


----------



## luquito (Ago 2, 2008)

No lo probe sacando todo lo que tiviera alrededor que le pudiera provocar esto, pero aún seguía así.
Nose si al venderlos por combos, son de baja calidad o vienen fallados?
Que tal la calidad del televisor HYUNDAI?
Gracias, saludos...


----------

